# Buying Audi Used



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, i am about to finalise an audi tt, about 2 years old....

Since i dont wanna spend a lot on maintaneance etc, can anyone give me rough estimates about the car maintenance....

Also what should i be careful about before buying it...i believe there are some companies which charge something like 200 aed to check the car....

Anyone knows a thing or two about audi tt?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Take it to Audi dealership for inspection, pay for warranty to be extended and service at specified intervals. What more do you want to know?


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Have one too, if you take it to the service with Audi do not buy this stupid fuel tank or engine cleaning additives. They wanted to convince me that it needs it after 15.000km...saved around 400AED on this useless stuff.

Mine has now 26.000km an no problems so far. Nice car especially with the DSG transmission.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

the car has done about 40k, no accidents and looks in good condition.

Howmuch do you reckon i need to pay for servicing as well as any recommended service station, as i believe its way cheaper compared to auth dealers.

How about the spares? I think the TT should be fun to drive!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If it's only 2 years old, I'd stick to getting it serviced at Audi, it'll keep whatever's left of the warranty valid and will make it easier to sell. Servicing costs will depend on KM milestones.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> If it's only 2 years old, I'd stick to getting it serviced at Audi, it'll keep whatever's left of the warranty valid and will make it easier to sell. Servicing costs will depend on KM milestones.


It is as easy as that!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Did you go to Outlet Mall and end up buying an Audi?! 

I second Gavtek's advice. It's better to pay a little extra and service it through the dealers and save your warranty because if at all you need any parts replaced, you will end up paying an arm and a leg to get it fixed. 
I suffered a lot with my Jag because of this and ended up selling it for much less than what it was worth because it didn't have a service history, although all the parts replaced were genuine.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Down girl ... down girl ... Pammy ... sit ...


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

I remember looking at an Audi before I came and checked out Consumer Reports about the car. Make sure its under warranty and dump it before the 5 year mark. I don't think you want the headaches and the repair bill for the ride.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

hey pam, i tht might as well get wheels and then go to outlet mall!

the car whichi had in mind failed the initial tests which needed to be done!

so thats that!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

CDN2012 said:


> I remember looking at an Audi before I came and checked out Consumer Reports about the car. Make sure its under warranty and dump it before the 5 year mark. I don't think you want the headaches and the repair bill for the ride.


European cars are expensive to maintain.... They are good to have i you have warranties and free service, but when you're on your own, they get expensive. If you know how to work on the car and do things yourself, that may offset some of the cost, but these cars are not worth it. Stick to Japanese and American for cheap maintenance. Some of the Korean cars are also cheap. Good Luck.

If you really want the Audi, then like Gavtek said, do the maintenance with Audi to keep the warranty, but dump the car like CDN2012 said when the warranty runs out or in 3 years.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

If you do not want to have headaches with maintenance and wanna buy an used car just go to any Japanese dealers. They have good cars, tested and on top they have warranty.


----------



## Perfectionist (Feb 3, 2012)

Before buying it show it to an audi dealership inspector for checkup,about the price just do little searching


----------

